

Nintendo Console in CSS - AllThingsSmitty
http://codepen.io/onediv/pen/AsDev

======
mattkrea
Wow, that is one of the cleanest things I've ever seen done in CSS.

As much as I might think I'm pretty good on the backend every time I have to
deal with css I feel like a moron--pretty cool to see skill like this.

